# Happy Birthday, PrincessFiona60!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 22, 2020)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday and a very good year.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!!!!  Wishing you much love and laughter!


----------



## msmofet (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday PF!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2020)

Have a great day!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNDVFp2t18g&ab_channel=GilbertoGraca


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Oct 22, 2020)

Have a super day, Fiona !


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2020)

Wishing you the very best of birthdays!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2020)

Have a wonderful, Happy Birthday, PF.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, Fiona! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji177]


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 22, 2020)

The happiest of birthdays to you PF!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday Princess Fiona


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday To You !


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a great day, and have a great year ahead, and stay safe!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm fashionable late to this party 

Hauoli la hanau PF!!!  Happy Birthday


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you so much Everyone!!! It has been a good day, despite being tested for Covid, again!  Had fun at work with everyone trying to guess my age...the consensus was that I am 47-50 years old.  I turned 60 today!

Loved the Fiona song, Aunt Bea.  Again, Thank You All for the Birthday Wishes!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you so much Everyone!!! It has been a good day, despite being tested for Covid, again!  Had fun at work with everyone trying to guess my age...the consensus was that I am 47-50 years old.  I turned 60 today!
> 
> Loved the Fiona song, Aunt Bea.  Again, Thank You All for the Birthday Wishes!



So now, your age matches your username.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2020)

taxlady said:


> So now, your age matches your username.



LOL!!  The PF"60" was for 1960. Distinguished me from another PrincessFiona.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  The PF"60" was for 1960. Distinguished me from another PrincessFiona.



That was what I figured. Then I figured out that you just turned 60!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday dear PF!! Hope you got cake!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mom and Dad are quite stunned by my age...

No cake...we had BLT's for my lunch party at work, my choice!

Date night tomorrow, M,D and I are going out for prime rib.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 23, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom and Dad are quite stunned by my age...
> 
> No cake...we had BLT's for my lunch party at work, my choice!
> 
> Date night tomorrow, M,D and I are going out for prime rib.



It's not the years, PF.  It's the mileage.


----------

